# modprobe i82365 failed [ solved ]

## scree_v

hi there.

got gentoo now ready to run, but pcmcia doesn't work.

on boot i get the following message:

```
 * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

 * 'modprobe i82365' failed

 * Trying alternative PCIC driver: yenta_socket

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[3582]: watching 2 sockets
```

my kernel (2.6.4) config says:

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

    PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

        <*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

            <*> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

            < > i82092 compatible bridge support

            < > Databook TCIC host bridge support
```

notebook is compaq nx9005, kernel 2.6.4

wireless-tools & pcmcia_cs emerged, wlan card is cisco aironet 350 series

i want the card to get working when i insert it at anytime, but first i want to check out what this error above means...

somebody has already wrote this error here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139238

but i couldn't find a solution...Last edited by scree_v on Mon Mar 22, 2004 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## latexer

This is harmless, the script is just attempting to modprobe things that are already in the kernel (since you have it compiled in). I have a fix for this script to be a little smarted about this, just haven't had time to commit it. you can safely ingore this.

----------

## scree_v

ok, but i don't have compiled the i82365 in the kernel. i even cannot deselect it there.

it just looks bad on startup  :Wink: 

if you know how to fix this, plz let me kno...

----------

## latexer

You can stop this happening by setting PCIC="" in /etc/conf.d/pcmcia until i have time to commit the new script.

----------

## scree_v

thanks i lot, that worked.

no i try to install my us robotics or cisco pcmcia card.

----------

